# Submit ausserhalb des <form>-tags



## thorben84 (18. Oktober 2002)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Formular ausserhalt von <form>...</form> zu steuern???
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus
Thorben Schmitt


----------



## Adam Wille (18. Oktober 2002)

Ja, die gibt es - kannst du bspw. mit

```
document.form.submit();
```
mal ausprobieren, wenn du das mal in ein JavaScript einbaust. 

Wird jedoch nix mit eMail-Adressen die für das "action"-Attribut des <form>-Tags verwendet werden, sondern funktioniert nur mit einem Programm, wie einem CGI/Perl-Script.

hth,
Geist


----------



## thorben84 (19. Oktober 2002)

*komplettes script*

weist du das koplette script, da ich mich mit JS noch net so beschäftigt habe.

Greez
Thorben Schmitt


----------



## Adam Wille (20. Oktober 2002)

Ohne dass du mir einen Teil deines Scripts gibst, kann ich dir den Code nicht modifizieren. 

Poste mal relevanten Code (keine fullcopy) aus deiner Seite, am besten den <form>-Bereich und beschreib' bitte kurz, was das Script erreichen soll (wann soll gesendet werden?), dann helf' ich dir gerne...

Geist


----------

